# Buddy Needed: EDD May 17, 2014 :-)



## bluebrown

Hi ladies, 

Looking fora buddy (or buddies!) to go through the ups and downs of this marvelous journey with :happydance: This is my first ever :bfp: This our first baby and we are excited and nervous at the same time. Had my positive hpt confirmed with blood work this week and my first ultrasound on the 24th of this month. Hope to chat with some buddies soon :flower:


----------



## Lilly12

Hi!! Congrats!

My due date is May 24th :D


----------



## bluebrown

Hi!

Congratulations to you as well :happydance: How are you feeling? I have had no symptoms that I can think of that would be considered the "normal" pregnancy symptoms (morning sickness, sore boobs, etc...). I will feel a lot more comfortable with being pregnant once I go to my first ultrasound on the 24th :flower:


----------



## magicwhisper

hello there :D

i am due a little earlier than you at 7th may but can i join in?

little bit about me - i am 21 my oh is 20 and we got our first ever :bfp: on the 6/9/13 :D
due to epilepsy i have a slightly higher risk pregnancy (but not high risk) so i am in a higher dose of folic acid


----------



## Lilly12

bluebrown said:


> Hi!
> 
> Congratulations to you as well :happydance: How are you feeling? I have had no symptoms that I can think of that would be considered the "normal" pregnancy symptoms (morning sickness, sore boobs, etc...). I will feel a lot more comfortable with being pregnant once I go to my first ultrasound on the 24th :flower:

I'm feeling fine, my smell is more sensitive lately and a little nauseous here and there but nothing too bad. I am cramping every day but not bad, just a dull ache I guess.
They say you cramp more with 2+ pregnancies for some reason.. I barely had any cramps with my first.

I too have my first midwife appointment on the 24th but she has an older ultrasound machine and doesn't do internal ones so I doubt we'll be able to see much.

Exciting :happydance:


----------



## Lilly12

magicwhisper said:


> hello there :D
> 
> i am due a little earlier than you at 7th may but can i join in?
> 
> little bit about me - i am 21 my oh is 20 and we got our first ever :bfp: on the 6/9/13 :D
> due to epilepsy i have a slightly higher risk pregnancy (but not high risk) so i am in a higher dose of folic acid

:hi:


----------



## magicwhisper

:flower:hello :flower:


----------



## bluebrown

magicwhisper said:


> hello there :D
> 
> i am due a little earlier than you at 7th may but can i join in?
> 
> little bit about me - i am 21 my oh is 20 and we got our first ever :bfp: on the 6/9/13 :D
> due to epilepsy i have a slightly higher risk pregnancy (but not high risk) so i am in a higher dose of folic acid

Hi, congratulations! 

Glad to have you in the group :happydance: How are you feeling? Have you already had your first ultrasound?


----------



## bluebrown

Hi ladies, Welcome! 

I'm officially 5 weeks today and I had my first bout of nausea, not too bad. I went over to a friends house and she asked me if I wanted a drink and I said no, just water, and she said why are you pregnant? Lol, I said no I'm on antibiotics:blush: My dh wanted to say yes! Hope everyone is doing well :flower:


----------



## magicwhisper

no i am only 6 weeks along :haha: i have my first midwife appointment of thursday though :D

my oh wants to tell everyone but i wont let him :haha:


----------



## Rtamom

Hey everyone m due sometime around the 20th of May


----------



## bluebrown

Rtamom said:


> Hey everyone m due sometime around the 20th of May

Hi Congratulations:happydance:


----------



## magicwhisper

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## bluebrown

Hi ladies!

What week is everyone on? I'm on week 5 + 4days and morning sickness and hunger have kicked in! I have never been more hungry in the evening in my life, and no matter how much I eat, I'm still hungry! Lol, as for morning sickness, I haven't actually thrown up, but have had some dry heave moments. Hoping it is a good sign. :flower:


----------



## magicwhisper

7 weeks tomorrow for me :D

it is more evening sickness for me :haha: i have roughly a hour in the evening were i dont feel sick ... this must be when i eat :rofl:


----------



## imaswimmer2

Hi all May 15 here. 6 weeks tomorrow! 

I'm 5 months post partum, having birthed my son Easter Sunday. This baby was"planned" in that I took no birth control, but I didn't track or test ovulation as with my first.

I'm a bit worried that my symptoms are so minimal- occasional breast soreness and some fatigue (pregnancy or 50 hour work weeks?)It's still early though. I also didn't get a strong dark line until 5+3, but then they were Dollar Tree cheapies. Still got a recognizable bfp at 4+5 on the same... Hoping for a girl!


----------



## magicwhisper

congrats!


----------



## MIZZYD

Hi ladies,

My EDD is May 12, 2014!!


----------



## bluebrown

Congrats!!!


----------



## magicwhisper

Urh this sickness :sick:


----------



## bluebrown

magicwhisper said:


> Urh this sickness :sick:

OMG me too :( Today was the worst by far. On the upside, I had my first scan this week and we are having twins!!!!!!!


----------



## MIZZYD

Congrats on the Twins bluebrown!!!!! Exciting!!!


----------



## magicwhisper

congrzts on the twins!


----------



## Lilly12

Congrats on TWINS!!! :)


----------



## katiemckeiver

Hii :) im due baby #1 on may 16th and I'm also looking for a bump buddy xx <3


----------



## magicwhisper

hello there :D


----------



## katiemckeiver

Hiii :) xx <3


----------



## magicwhisper

fdue date has now moved to the 13th :thumbup:


----------



## katiemckeiver

Awhhh! 3days before my due date<3 xxxx


----------



## magicwhisper

awesome we will have to see who goes first :haha:


----------



## katiemckeiver

That we will! mind if i add you to my contacts? with due dates being so close together would be easier to keep track of everything and whose first haha :) it's a shame there are no facebook pregnancy groups for may i find facebook so much easier! :) xxxx


----------



## magicwhisper

yeah go for it hun :D


----------



## katiemckeiver

thankyouu :) xxx <3


----------



## sophiex4

bluebrown said:


> magicwhisper said:
> 
> 
> Urh this sickness :sick:
> 
> OMG me too :( Today was the worst by far. On the upside, I had my first scan this week and we are having twins!!!!!!!Click to expand...

. 

Hey bluebrown, saw previous Comments about your pregnancy, I'm also pregnant with twins!, EDD: 17th may 14, would love to have a chat and compare how feeling


----------



## bluebrown

sophiex4 said:


> bluebrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magicwhisper said:
> 
> 
> Urh this sickness :sick:
> 
> OMG me too :( Today was the worst by far. On the upside, I had my first scan this week and we are having twins!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Hey bluebrown, saw previous Comments about your pregnancy, I'm also pregnant with twins!, EDD: 17th may 14, would love to have a chat and compare how feelingClick to expand...

Hey Sophie! Glad to hear from you  I am going in for my 19 weeks ultrasound on Thursday, we should get to see what we are having, but we are going to have them write it down then wait for Christmas to open the results. How far along are you, how have you been feeling?


----------



## sophiex4

bluebrown said:


> sophiex4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluebrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magicwhisper said:
> 
> 
> Urh this sickness :sick:
> 
> OMG me too :( Today was the worst by far. On the upside, I had my first scan this week and we are having twins!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Hey bluebrown, saw previous Comments about your pregnancy, I'm also pregnant with twins!, EDD: 17th may 14, would love to have a chat and compare how feelingClick to expand...
> 
> Hey Sophie! Glad to hear from you  I am going in for my 19 weeks ultrasound on Thursday, we should get to see what we are having, but we are going to have them write it down then wait for Christmas to open the results. How far along are you, how have you been feeling?Click to expand...


Also 19 weeks this week, that will be a lovely present for you all on Christmas! Lovely idea, I don't have scan until 27th as they were fully booked :(, Decided to not find out what were having, we have two daughters so thought we would have a suprise this time lol, pregnancy has started to be a lot better now, have a lot more energy back, how has yours been so far?


----------



## magicwhisper

scan on the 17th woo :happydance:


----------



## bluebrown

magicwhisper said:


> scan on the 17th woo :happydance:

Mines the 19th  Are you going find out the gender?


----------



## bluebrown

Update on me: pregnancy has been going pretty well, morning sickness has for the most part subsided, though now I have heartburn, even if I drink water! I eat tums like they are candy! Hormones have me irritable at times, with little things bothering me, but luckily my dh has learned to roll with it, but I still feel bad. Get to see the babies on Thursday  Last time I went to the Dr he said my uterus was measuring 20 weeks even though I was only 16 weeks... One of the joys of having twins


----------



## magicwhisper

yeah it is a private gender scan :D


----------



## Lilly12

We found out we are having another GIRL :)


----------



## magicwhisper

yay :D


----------



## proudparent88

I am due a little later than you and also looking for a buddy I am due May 29th! This will be my third!


----------



## bluebrown

Lilly12 said:


> We found out we are having another GIRL :)

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## bluebrown

proudparent88 said:


> I am due a little later than you and also looking for a buddy I am due May 29th! This will be my third!

Welcome :flower:


----------



## katiemckeiver

Well! this thread has been quiet for a while!! :') how's everyone feeling and how are bumps? :) baby Taylor seems to think it is acceptable to keep me awake until 1am kicking me and wiggling and then wake me up again at 6am on my day off work! Cannot wait for 28th Feb for maternity leave to start and then 16th of May needs to hurry and arrive!! want my little man here now <3


----------



## magicwhisper

im goof, ella finds it funny to do bladder kicks :dohh:


----------



## katiemckeiver

magicwhisper said:


> im goof, ella finds it funny to do bladder kicks :dohh:

haha! bless you! i get that while im at work! constantly running to the toilet!! :') awww im loving the name <3


----------



## magicwhisper

thank you <3


----------



## katiemckeiver

ohhh think i spoke too soon when i said id had a nice pregnancy... today ive felt absolutely crap ALL day, hardly been able to eat... gipping at the scent of absolutely anything and just felt so run down! Need maternity to start soon these 12hour shifts aren't making it any easier :( <3


----------



## LiLi2

Hey ladies, just happened upon this thread and thought I'd chime in. I'm due May 17th as well (with a BOY!) and was about to start a thread looking for a buddy or two. 

How are you guys doing? I'm starting to really feel pregnant lately... Uncomfortable sleep, tight belly, short of breath, etc. Oh joy! But then I get a big kick to the guy and can't help but smile :)


----------



## magicwhisper

v day :wohoo:


----------



## LiLi2

Congrats Magicwhisper! 

Well I spent most of the day in the Labor and delivery triage with abdominal pain and mild contractions. I was given a shot to prevent full-on preterm labor and monitored until well into the evening. The contractions didn't progress so I've been discharged with orders to come back if anything changes. Baby looked great on ultrasound so my mind is at ease. 

I hope you ladies are doing well!


----------



## katiemckeiver

Congrats magic!! My vday tomorrow :)!! And ohh dear! I hope you and babas okay!! Xxxxx


----------



## magicwhisper

oh wow hope all is ok hun


----------



## LiLi2

Thanks ladies. Seems stable today, though nothing has changed since yesterday. Still having some pain and "uterine irritability" (very minor contractions that aren't stimulating labor). I've got an appointment on Monday to discuss it with my OB, but as of right now I'm just on restricted activity, mostly bed rest. 

Anybody have a name picked out yet? We've got one, but I've been wavering on it a lot.


----------



## bluebrown

Hi ladies! 

Tomorro is V day for me! I am pregnant with twin girls. My actual due date if I were to go full term would be May 16th, but my Dr says they will likely do a c-section at 38 weeks because of how big they will be. I've been doing pretty was far as pregnancy, just the occasional backaches and tired after I eat. Finding a comfortable sleeping position has been hard. I usually sleep propped up and to the left, but my left arm always goes numb :-( Lol, it's thee only way I can sleep though. Hope everyone is doing well :flower:


----------



## katiemckeiver

Happy Vday bluebrown! :) may 16th needs to hurry up!!  and bless you lili!! You need to rest up! Got my name picked out... been saying it since I was about 8 :')! Taylor Thomas <3


----------



## magicwhisper

yay to v day and name picked out


----------



## bluebrown

katiemckeiver said:


> Happy Vday bluebrown! :) may 16th needs to hurry up!!  and bless you lili!! You need to rest up! Got my name picked out... been saying it since I was about 8 :')! Taylor Thomas <3

Very cute name! We have decided on Alexis Elaine and Jordan May (both girls) :cloud9:


----------



## katiemckeiver

bluebrown said:


> katiemckeiver said:
> 
> 
> Happy Vday bluebrown! :) may 16th needs to hurry up!!  and bless you lili!! You need to rest up! Got my name picked out... been saying it since I was about 8 :')! Taylor Thomas <3
> 
> Very cute name! We have decided on Alexis Elaine and Jordan May (both girls) :cloud9:Click to expand...

awww those names are adorable!!!! had plenty of choices for girls before we found out we having a boy... but always said taylor :') <3


----------



## katiemckeiver

Down to double figures now ladies! 99days to go! How is everyone doing?? <3


----------



## LiLi2

Woohoo :) Congrats. I'll be double digits tomorrow! 

Doing well here. Baby boy is STRONG and I'm fairly certain he's practicing to be a kick-boxer. :haha: Hope you all are well!


----------



## katiemckeiver

I know the feeling! Little man likes to keep mummy awake all night!! Swear to god he's either gonna be a pro footballer or a boxer!! :') bless you! Can't wait for next week! 3rd tri here we come! Then to set up bubbas things! <3


----------

